# Trager owners - have you cold smoked?



## artgei1

Trager owners -  I have played around with adjusting the "p" number when in the smoke setting (the higher the p, the lower the temperature setting -

has anyone cranked down the temp low enough to cold smoke in the 60-80 degree F range?

Thanks

Arturo in Santa Rosa


----------



## immisspriss

I haven't done a cold smoke yet, but I am eagerly awaiting a response to your thread, as I took delivery of my new Traeger today...


----------



## yrrndsmoker

Unfortunatly I've adjusted my P number and the lowest temp i can get is about 180.  That is on "smoke" or "180" settings. I have a lil tex 75


----------



## pokey

I don't think that's going to happen. One of the guys on pelletheads.com modified the fan circuit so that one of the fans runs as long as the smoker is plugged in. This is so that he can use it as a rack for cold smoking with a smoke generator like the A-MAZE-N Smoker. It also speeds up the cool down when you're done smoking. But I don't think any P-setting is going to generate smoke with a low enough temp to do cold smoking.


----------



## flames95

I would'nt give up on your Tragers just yet...  I also have a pellet fired smoker, a FEC100, I can probably maintain 140F but that's not low enough for cheese.  I'd also like some cheese for appetizers when I'm doing a larger backyard BBQ, sooo....  I came up with this idea of re-purposing the smoke from my FEC100, cooling it and sending it to a oak red wine barrel.  With the smoker at 275F loaded with two 7 bone prime ribs and 10 spatchcocked chickens I am able to keep the temps in my cold smoker to 80 - 87F.  About 2.5 hours on some apple and cherry wood was all it took.

The big picture with 20' of flex tubing for smoke cooling.








Connection to the FEC100







Inside, 22.5" weber rack







KISS principle smoke control...







You really don't need a smoke generator, you already have one!  Plus the wine barrel adds a subtle cabernet flavor to the cheese.  This concept will work with just about any type smoker.

Flames95


----------



## artgei1

A Traeger rep was selling his smokers at the local Costco at about a 20% discount from local outlets whose prices are firm.   He said that you cant get the smoker p number low enough to achieve the 70-80 degrees needed - unless you take off the exhaust pipe cap, then tie on some length of maybe clothes dryer vent materials with enough length that the smoke cools down then exhausts into your low temp smoker unit with fish in it  - sounds like a little work but might be cheaper then buying another unit!


----------



## duck killer 1

i have had a traeger for 3 years now. i have the 070. i have to admit i have never heard of this "p number". what is it? i have the digital control if that matters.


----------



## yrrndsmoker

> .


----------



## pokey

From Pelletheads.com

http://pelletheads.com/index.php?topic=5294.msg46137#msg46137

There seems to be some big misconceptions as to how the new 180 Traeger digital controller works.  Let's see if I can shed some light on the subject.  It's very simple and if you know the facts, you don't have to guess what's going on.

*NOTE:* Always start your grill in SMOKE mode with lid open and if you are going to use SMOKE mode, don't even think about shutting it for at least 10 minutes, unless you want a huge temperature overshoot from your target.  Give it time to burn the excess fuel from the firepot.

There are 3 modes the controller operates in:

     1.  Start-up mode.   
     2.  Smoke mode.
     3.  Thermostat mode.

Start-up Mode - This occurs every time the switch is turned away from OFF.  The controller goes through a start-up cycle routine which lasts 4 minutes.  The igniter, fan and auger are energized, for 4 minutes continuously. 

At the end of this 4 minute start-up cycle, the controller goes into SMOKE mode (with auger at rest), as that is where you started it.  Of course the igniter shuts off, the auger shuts off for an adjustable period, depending on P-setting and of course the fan continues to run until the unit is shut off.

Smoke mode.  The auger runs 15 seconds (always) and is at rest for a period determined by your P-setting.  Default is P-2.  P-2 results in auger running for 15 seconds and resting for 65 seconds, on for 15 seconds, resting for 65 ...........  Increasing the P-setting to P-3 will change the rest time to 75 seconds, P-4 to 85 seconds.........P-9 to 135 seconds.  P-1 yields rest period of 55 seconds and P-0, 45 seconds.  This is what determines the temperature of the pit.  The thermometer and DTR do *not* come into play in smoke mode.  Control of the unit is controlled by the timing routine only.  To lower the pit temperature, raise the P-setting and of course to raise the pit temperature, lower the P-setting.  You're simply changing the fuel rate the auger delivers.

Thermostat mode - This is where the thermometer and DTR probe enter into the equation.  One thing you must keep in mind is that the smoke mode timing routine is running in the background and operating at the same timing as running in smoke mode.

Control works the same at any temperature setting.  Let's use 225* to explain how it works there.  Your pit is running in smoke mode at ~170*.  You turn the dial to 225*, at that point the auger starts to run and runs continuously until the display indicates 225*.  At that point the auger ceases, and the controller returns to it's smoke routine, starting with the auger resting.  As long as the temperature on the display remains above 222*, the controller continues to run in the smoke mode.  Think of it as being in maintenance mode, in other words keeping the fire alive. 

When the temperature drops to 222* (target minus 3*), smoke mode is deactivated and the auger energizes and runs until the target temperature is reached (225*).  At this point the controller returns to smoke mode (auger in rest mode initially) to maintain the fire.  And the process continues.

It's that simple boys and girls, no magic at all.

Any questions?

Regards.

BTW, the current production auger motors are 1.67 RPM, with a rotational time of 36 seconds *(non variable)*.

The auger motor has no controls on it.  It is solely controlled by the controller, on or off, and always runs at 1.67 RPM.

If you want to observe the auger timing, lay on your back and look up into the hopper bottom and watch the fan on the auger motor.

High setting equates to 450*.


----------



## shhaker

i cold smoked in my traeger, but i just used it with a amazin smoker and it worked good. but you could get the same result with a cardboard box also.


----------



## yrrndsmoker

Great Info Pokey!!  That explains a lot!  I don't know why they cant just put that info in their owns manual.


----------



## duck killer 1

pokey, is the p-setting a potentiometer or a set of dip switches? i understand the modes of operation, but i haven't seen the adjustment place before. i suppose i could just go look at my controller, LOL


----------



## pokey

I don't know. I bought the PelletGrillOutlet (PGO) 180-LV digital controller, a non-Traeger model. It has the P-setting on the back, so you have to remove the controller from the grill/smoker to change the setting. I've left it at the factory pre-set (P2?) and have seen swings of at most 20*. I've read about guys who adjust the P-setting (or at least confirm it) before every smoke. They start the grill and observe the temp swings while it's in the Smoke setting and adjust P-setting until they like what they see. The newest Traeger controller has the P-setting on the front. I couldn't tell if if it was adjusted by turning a screwdriver or pushing an inset button. But the display shows what the P-setting is as you adjust it. It goes back to displaying the temp after a short period.

I'm too lazy for all this. I'm just the curious type, and I like to know how my toys work. I've found no reason to tinker as yet. But I haven't smoked through the winter yet. If I start to see wide fluctuation as it gets colder, I may start playing with the P-setting. I ordered a grill kozey, so I'll try that first. Like I said, lazy!


----------



## artgei1

Flames - what a beautiful rig you have for cold smoking!  I am in Sonoma County with tons of barrells, that is a great idea.

The p number on a traeger grill is adjusted  in a small hole on the front panel just to the right of the led readout on the thermostat control units - with a toothpick, you can insert into the hole to adjust the p number, which adjusts the amount of time between augur fuel activity - you can find info on the traeger website, but definitely no info is found  in the manual - my unit is a lil tex, and i find it extremely sensative when in smoke mode to outdoor temperatures - once set correctly to the environment (hot vs cold air temp) the unit runs flawlessly in controlling the temp - the higher the p number, the lower the temperature the unit will maintain, and conversely the lower the p, the higher the temp in smoke mode. 

Its pouring in northern california and GO GIANTS!


----------



## flames95

I'm also from Sonoma County, when you have lemons make lemonade!  Next month when it starts to cool down we'll go into sausage making mode and give the ole barrel a cold smoke sausage workout.  Looking forward to that subtle taste of cabernet on my italian links.  Hope it doesn't clash with the chianti :-)


artgei1 said:


> Flames - what a beautiful rig you have for cold smoking!  I am in Sonoma County with tons of barrells, that is a great idea.
> 
> The p number on a traeger grill is adjusted  in a small hole on the front panel just to the right of the led readout on the thermostat control units - with a toothpick, you can insert into the hole to adjust the p number, which adjusts the amount of time between augur fuel activity - you can find info on the traeger website, but definitely no info is found  in the manual - my unit is a lil tex, and i find it extremely sensative when in smoke mode to outdoor temperatures - once set correctly to the environment (hot vs cold air temp) the unit runs flawlessly in controlling the temp - the higher the p number, the lower the temperature the unit will maintain, and conversely the lower the p, the higher the temp in smoke mode.
> 
> Its pouring in northern california and GO GIANTS!


----------



## duck killer 1

i know what my problem is, i have the older control that does not have the hole in the front of it for the P-setting. it may have this setting on the back of the controller maybe. i will have to contact tech support to find out i guess. the controller in the manual is different than mine. great info by the way!


----------



## o0infidel0o

> From Pelletheads.com
> 
> http://pelletheads.com/index.php?topic=5294.msg46137#msg46137
> There seems to be some big misconceptions as to how the new 180 Traeger digital controller works.  Let's see if I can shed some light on the subject.  It's very simple and if you know the facts, you don't have to guess what's going on.
> 
> *NOTE:* Always start your grill in SMOKE mode with lid open and if you are going to use SMOKE mode, don't even think about shutting it for at least 10 minutes, unless you want a huge temperature overshoot from your target.  Give it time to burn the excess fuel from the firepot.
> 
> There are 3 modes the controller operates in:
> 
> 1.  Start-up mode.
> 2.  Smoke mode.
> 3.  Thermostat mode.
> 
> Start-up Mode - This occurs every time the switch is turned away from OFF.  The controller goes through a start-up cycle routine which lasts 4 minutes.  The igniter, fan and auger are energized, for 4 minutes continuously.
> 
> At the end of this 4 minute start-up cycle, the controller goes into SMOKE mode (with auger at rest), as that is where you started it.  Of course the igniter shuts off, the auger shuts off for an adjustable period, depending on P-setting and of course the fan continues to run until the unit is shut off.
> 
> Smoke mode.  The auger runs 15 seconds (always) and is at rest for a period determined by your P-setting.  Default is P-2.  P-2 results in auger running for 15 seconds and resting for 65 seconds, on for 15 seconds, resting for 65 ...........  Increasing the P-setting to P-3 will change the rest time to 75 seconds, P-4 to 85 seconds.........P-9 to 135 seconds.  P-1 yields rest period of 55 seconds and P-0, 45 seconds.  This is what determines the temperature of the pit.  The thermometer and DTR do *not* come into play in smoke mode.  Control of the unit is controlled by the timing routine only.  To lower the pit temperature, raise the P-setting and of course to raise the pit temperature, lower the P-setting.  You're simply changing the fuel rate the auger delivers.
> 
> Thermostat mode - This is where the thermometer and DTR probe enter into the equation.  One thing you must keep in mind is that the smoke mode timing routine is running in the background and operating at the same timing as running in smoke mode.
> 
> Control works the same at any temperature setting.  Let's use 225* to explain how it works there.  Your pit is running in smoke mode at ~170*.  You turn the dial to 225*, at that point the auger starts to run and runs continuously until the display indicates 225*.  At that point the auger ceases, and the controller returns to it's smoke routine, starting with the auger resting.  As long as the temperature on the display remains above 222*, the controller continues to run in the smoke mode.  Think of it as being in maintenance mode, in other words keeping the fire alive.
> 
> When the temperature drops to 222* (target minus 3*), smoke mode is deactivated and the auger energizes and runs until the target temperature is reached (225*).  At this point the controller returns to smoke mode (auger in rest mode initially) to maintain the fire.  And the process continues.
> 
> It's that simple boys and girls, no magic at all.
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Regards.
> 
> BTW, the current production auger motors are 1.67 RPM, with a rotational time of 36 seconds *(non variable)*.
> 
> The auger motor has no controls on it.  It is solely controlled by the controller, on or off, and always runs at 1.67 RPM.
> 
> If you want to observe the auger timing, lay on your back and look up into the hopper bottom and watch the fan on the auger motor.
> 
> High setting equates to 450*.


Great information! Admittedly, I had some "misconceptions" regarding how my Traeger was working vs. how I was actually running it. I was under the impression once you saw smoke, slam the lid and away you go. Poked sticks at it tonight, and would you believe it...it works! Turn to "Smoke" wait for the smoke and turbine engine noises to die off and then it's ready. Adjusted my P setting back to P2 from P4 where I put it and it held steady right at 160 (+/-5) degrees.

Perhaps I was like a kid in a candy store and didn't read the instructions clearly enough. I don't know...but just another one of those light bulb moments. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks!


----------



## chefrob

or you can get one of these cold smoking chambers from traeger.........


----------



## o0infidel0o

I googled that attachment, but from what I have read, they don't make it anymore. I fired off an email to Traeger to verify...


----------



## o0infidel0o

o0Infidel0o said:


> I googled that attachment, but from what I have read, they don't make it anymore. I fired off an email to Traeger to verify...


No...Traeger does not make a cold-smoke attachment for their smokers/grills. Looks like either a hotplate or the AMS for me...


----------



## chefrob

o0Infidel0o said:


> o0Infidel0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> I googled that attachment, but from what I have read, they don't make it anymore. I fired off an email to Traeger to verify...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...Traeger does not make a cold-smoke attachment for their smokers/grills. Looks like either a hotplate or the AMS for me...
Click to expand...

if it is discontinued some places still might have one.........i know some one who bought one about a month ago. i'll see if i can find out some more info........


----------



## ol dawg

Funny, I just bought one from Traeger. Delivering today.


----------



## pokey

2 1/2 year old thread


----------



## david reading

I recently acquired a traeger and want to cold smoke this winter when the temps drop. Where in the traeger did you position the AMNPS and cheese? Looking forward to your reply and/or anyone else who has used the AMNPS in a Traeger.


----------



## duanes

I have used both the AMNPS and the tube smoker with good results - back left corner of my Traeger Texas (BBQ075) provides the best draft to keep the pellets smoking.  If you have good supply of ice, you don't need to wait until winter.  A lot of different ways but my method is big pan of ice, grate off my other grill on top and cheese on the grate.  If you keep the smoker in the shade, you should be able to keep temp cool enough to minimize cheese sweating.

I also cold smoke (sans ice) diced tomatoes and onions for Mrs. awesome Bolognese sauce.


----------



## david reading

DuaneS thanks for the info.


----------



## drboborr

Yes have used the p settings to reduce Temperature. A couple of issues. One if you go above p4 or p5 the flow of pellets is so slow that one of these 2 problems have occurred and I've had both. 1. Had a flame out and all my pellets went into the smoker without burning. Getting 15 # of pellets out of your smoking chamber is no fun. 
2 the second and more serious was the fire went back up the auger tube and started smoking the wood in my pellet container. Extinguished the fire but lost the pellets and had a huge job of clean up. Talked to traeger and they replaced my grill and told me to be careful with p settings above 4. Saying it goes to 9 doesn't mean a lot .


----------



## harleyeg05

I just bought me a Traeger Texas Grill. 

I am looking into getting the cold smoke attachment. After reading some previous threads I found out that Traeger still offers the Cold Smoke attachment.

http://www.traegergrills.com/shop/detail/BAC253#.VH3hzdLF-So

I got ahold of customer support and they said that they still sell it and that it is also on their website under accessories almost to the bottom, but it will only fit   "Lil' Tex/Elite and Texas Grills only."

 I also never knew about the "P" setting. I have been on other websites and Youtube watching them and I didn't quite understand them, but this forum is much better and more helpful!


----------



## drboborr

I have used the p settings on numerous occasions. The P2 is the default and the p settings go from P1-P9. The higher the number the cooler the setting or the less pellets get released into the fire pot. Let me give you a caution. After a fire that went up into my pellet hopper and a flame out using the higher p settings that put the contents of my hopper into the smoking drum to try and get the temperature down I called traeger and they recommended not going above p4 or 5. I have used p4 and here's my take. Each p setting is the equivalent of about 10 degrees assuming the same outside temperature

I a bigger influence on smoker temperature is outside ambient temperature. I quite often smoke brisket overnight on the standard p2 setting. During daytime with 75-80 degree outside temperature my default runs from 190-200. If I put it in after dark the same setting is 150-160. The best way to check it is to use 30 minute tests during the time you most often smoke. It takes about 30 minutes for the new temperature to stabilize. I open the smoker change the p setting let it go for 5-7 minutes close it up and let it run for 20 minutes or so and check the temperature. I have for my smoker got a pretty good idea of what temperature I'm going to get based on the P settings and the outside temperature temperature and amount of sun warming the smoker


----------



## harleyeg05

@ Drboborr

Thank you. I have a quick question. 

I have a propane smoker that will smoke at 225F.

My Traeger will get up to 180-200 in Smoke mode. Is this the norm? I have not played around at all with the "P" setting it is still at factory default. 

Should I smoke my meat differently?...what i mean by that is should I do the same thing as I usually do with my Propane, but just add more hours to smoke for my Traeger? OR...should I put it in smoke mode for a few hours then turn it to a higher degree to finish it off the last hour or so depending on the meat??

Thoughts??


----------



## drboborr

180 to 200 is pretty normal for the smoke setting at p2 on a traeger and if I need it lower I move the p setting up one to p3. Normally do this during the summer as I often put stuff in the smoker when I go to work to have for dinner and I don't want it to dry out but get a deep smoke. Also when the sun beats down as it does in southern california the sun on the hot black paint of the smoker quite often can push the temperature to 225 even on the smoke setting at ps2 If the meat that is on that has a tendency to dry out or needs a long cook time to be tender I usually wrap the meet for the last hour and depending on the meat with a little braising liquid such as a mixture of beef stock red wine worchestire garlic. It adds some flavor and keeps the meat hydrated.

Never used a propane but have smoked chicken and ribs on the traeger at 225 so I assume you could do it on the propane at that temp with good results. 

2 other tips that help.I have an old pie pan that i fill with water and put in the smoker with the meat and it keeps it moist and smokey in the chamber. Also the rub should not have too much salt as salt drys meat out and either barbecue sauce  or additional salt can be added after. My rub has 1/4 cup of salt in total for 4 cups of rub. Everyone who tried it says they can't believe the difference it makes. Traeger rubs have way too much salt and apart from meats or vegetable that are quick cook or smoke I wouldn't use them


----------



## drboborr

One other thing. Turn the traeger to the 180 setting and see what the real temperature is. If it gets to 220 or so that probably going to be good or take the standard smoke setting and move it to p1. You will probably based on a variety of factors using the temperature and p  setting get yourself a smoke temperature that is what you want for the meat selected temperature


----------



## pawpaw16

I wasn't going to spend the money for the Traeger Cold Smoker add on. I simply used the A-maze-N Smoker and frozen bottle of water.  When ready to cold smoke in the Traeger, I place the lit A-maze-N Smoker on the grill, then place a couple bottles of frozen around the A-maze-N Smoker. Then place the vegetables, meats, nuts, cheeses, olive oil, flour and any thing else that might need a smoke flavor like Kosher salt or your favorite spices, Paprika. On the meats, if not already frozen, I place them in a tray which is setting on top of a frozen bottle of water. This helps to maintain a cold temp.













IMG_0363.JPG



__ pawpaw16
__ May 31, 2015






In the picture, the A-maze-N Smoker is shown with the frozen water bottles around it. One bottle is on the lower shelf while the second bottle is on the upper shelf (warming shelf). I did not take a picture of what was being smoked at the time.


----------

